# Moneylinetips - NBA Picks



## ProperSoccer (Mar 13, 2012)

Here I will be posting my daily NBA picks. Good luck!

My first pick:


Denver vs Atlanta: Atlanta +5 @ 1.9


----------



## ProperSoccer (Mar 14, 2012)

ProperSoccer said:
			
		

> Here I will be posting my daily NBA picks. Good luck!
> 
> My first pick:
> 
> ...



Final Score: 118 - 117
Result: *WINNER*
Record: 1-0

Look tomorrow for more NBA and soccer picks. The soccer picks will be posted in the soccer forum, which I will provide link for later.


----------



## experthandi23 (Jul 26, 2012)

Really very good sports picks shared. I like this.


----------

